# Anybody Had Mildura Brewery Beers?



## C21 Brewing (20/11/06)

Seeing as though I hail from this area im quite fond of it, but just on its tastes they are a fine lot of beers.

here's the link:

http://www.mildurabrewery.com.au/home.php

A couple of them:

* The Mallee bull is a very nice, dark, rich chocolate beer. Strong too.
* The Honey Wheat is one of the best beers ive ever had. simple.

I highly recomend you try both of these (and the others).

But, has anybody tasted them or...?


----------



## voota (20/11/06)

I think there is a thread about it, but my notes say in summary..
mallee bull was pretty standard lagerish, with some nice ctirus notes. 
honey wheat was also quite standard, with loads of bananna esters.
night porter was good, perhaps a little one dimensional and light though, though I'd say its a good attempt for an Aussie Brewery. 
The Light lager (forgot the name) was just OK. 
The APA was quite good, very aggressively hopped with amarillo, almost harsh really. 
The desert lager was just OK, very standard. 

Thats all I have notes on... By all reports the brewery is a very nice place to visiit.


----------



## kirem (20/11/06)

I was there tonight. 

I struggle with their beers. Most of them are mousy and I have had a couple with substantial VA.

Pilsner was extremely mousy, couldn't get past the first sip. I had to end up drinking g&t to try clean the taste out of my mouth.

I have been going there on and off since it opened and I have seen the beers gradually decline. For an all the bells and whistles brewery, the beers are less then average.

When you compare to Grumpys, you realise how good Grumpys really is, food and all.

I noticed a week or two ago they were advertising for a new brewer.


----------



## C21 Brewing (20/11/06)

You from Mildura too mate?

Yeah I agree, some of the beers are a bit average (nice but nothing awsome).

Although I really enjoy the Honey Wheat beer but, yourself? Was wondering if anybody has done a good clone job on it? Was wondering about the bananna esters too; how to get them, et cetera...


----------



## kirem (20/11/06)

I live in Mildura, I am not from Mildura.

I am not a fan of honey wheat beers, even well made examples.

There is an awful lot of information on getting a banana ester profile on this web site, just do a search. It basically comes down to the wheat beer yeast strain and the temperature you ferment at. Other influences are pitching volume (cells/mL) and pitching temp.


----------



## C21 Brewing (20/11/06)

You a member of Mallee Mashers...?

Im from Mildura but I currently live in Melbourne but over the summer I wouldn't mind going to a meeting or two up there...


----------



## wee stu (20/11/06)

My favourite Mildura Brewery beers are actually brewed under contract for other people.

Neagle Rocks Dog House Wheat is my favourite. Marketed as a hefe, but with a light loading of cascade on the end and a neutral ale yeast to nod it in the American wheat direction. Very clean and refreshing, great for a hot summer night. Wish I had one now :angry: 

They also produce the wort for Daryl Trinnie and the Barossa Brewing Co in Greenock. Of their beers I am partial to the Greenock Dark. Too sweet for some tastes, I reckon this is a lovely chocolate porter style of a beer.

Be interesting to see what happens to each of these beers now that Stephen Nelsen has packed his bags and moved back to Adelaide.


----------



## kirem (21/11/06)

C21, I don't really have time for a brewing club, young family and work commitments.

WeeStu, It will be interesting to see what happens to the brewery. The owner of the brewery has sold the Grand Hotel. He has kept the Brewery and has said he will be focusing on developing the brewery. Stephanos is now owned by stephano and his wife donnata. I think Stephen used to come up here brew and then go home again, so I guess it isn't a case of packing his bags but just stops coming up here. I think the owners have more to do with the quality of beer than the brewer. I think Stephen is a good brewer but somewhat restricted by the owners and a mouse in the brewery  

I think the Greenock dark is the same if not very similar beer as the Breweries night porter. Interesting mash temp control for that one.


----------



## wee stu (21/11/06)

kirem said:


> I think Stephen is a good brewer but somewhat restricted by the owners and a mouse in the brewery



I got a similar sense. Nothing like micro management in a microbrewery to get in the way of the beer.

It is a lovely piece of plant though, I hope they manage to put it to good use.

Interesting to hear of changes afoot at the Grand. The Don seemed so entrenched there.


----------



## Fents (21/11/06)

I was up there for work about a year ago and visited the brewery and got one of those six lil taste test things. The beer was ok, i've tasted better full AG off my mates tho.


----------

